# So proud of my big little baby :D



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry I've been super annoying with all the posts lately, guys....but I am just so proud of Minnie...more so lately! Like I mentioned, she was GREAT at the dog park the other day, played really well with other dogs, her recall was excellent, her leash manners have come so far, and in general, she is just becoming a more well-rounded, confident dog with each passing day. But today it seemed more apparent to me than ever. I went to one of my favorite local pet stores to find her some more exotic training treats -- they always have really cool stuff. I picked up two toys for her too... one was a felted wool ball with some stringy things on the end and the other was a giant plushie bone. I got home and immediately brought her outside and she dug the ball out of my bag and was tossing it in the air, catching it, rolling it on the ground, and just genuinely having FUN. When she came to us she didn't really know what toys even WERE. So to see that really made my heart swell. :biggrin: When we came inside, I grabbed the camera and snapped a few pics....hope you don't mind!

"You are NOT taking this from me, Mom!!!"


















"I love my new ball!"



























"Can't have this one either!!"





































It just makes me so happy to see her happy!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I love her face... and the more Minnie pictures, the better... so post away!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Also, here's a funny one after she was done playing:

"Oh hi Mom -- whatchya doing on the couch???"


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Minnie is such a doll....sounds like a complete love bug! I'm thinking she will enjoy having a friend to play with as well :wink:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, ladies.. she really is a keeper! I'm so glad I have DFC...nobody else wants to hear about my dog every day!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

minnieme said:


> Thanks, ladies.. she really is a keeper! I'm so glad I have DFC...nobody else wants to hear about my dog every day!! LOL :biggrin:


I feel the same way. When Tommy was alive I showed pictures of him to everyone that even acted remotely interested! I don't know why people stopped coming by.....

Minnie is totally adorable! Makes me just want to kiss her face!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We always like to hear about Minnie! She's so cute!

It's so nice when the rescued ones finally learn to play. Shade is finally learning to play with us and it's just so darn silly to watch him act like a puppy at almost 6 years old that I end up laughing at him.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, everyone but I take it back....she was sooo naughty in her class tonight!! We are currently in an intermediate obedience class and another one called "Dog park skills," which was the one that met tonight. As I mentioned, her social skills aren't bad....she's just awkward and I don't think has had very much experience reading other dogs' signs. Well, as much as I was singing her praises about appropriate play before, she was suuuuuper naughty tonight! There was a little play period and she was SO excited she could barely contain herself. Batting their heads with her massive paws, body slamming them, jumping on them, nipping at their necks...... she can be a VERY rough player sometimes. Fortunately it's a very controlled environment so nothing got out of hand...and most of the dogs are younger so they don't take it the wrong way...but UGH. 

Oh, Minnie, Minnie, Minnie..... every day is an improvement I guess. :wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i don't normally laugh out loud at the computer, but that couch photo just cracked me up.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Love the picture of Minnie behind the couch!
What a big sweetheart!


----------



## Badu (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree with Janet At Nutro. Super sweet girl


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Nope... We LOVE Minnie pics... Well... I SUPPOSE I can't speak for everyone, but I think I do... Hahaha


----------

